
Show HN: Yand – task management made easy - lgatzoulis
https://yand.app
======
lgatzoulis
Please check out our new project and task management application. Still in
early stage, so all feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Yand is a task management application centred around fast and effective
collaboration in agile product development.

Yand supports KanBan and Scrum workflows and is the perfect solution for
distributed or colocated teams

~~~
throwaway888abc
Will give it shot. One offtopic question: The explainer video on homepage is
made in ScreenFlow or something else ? Thanks

~~~
alancraig82
It's created in iMovie :) Here is a better explainer than the one on the
website: [https://www.linkedin.com/posts/alanhcraig_startups-
productiv...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/alanhcraig_startups-productivity-
business-activity-6664333791462592513-BC4r)

